# iOS App Unable to Download



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I got the link from Support and try to go to it and get the error in the screenshot. Anyone else been able to get the iOS app recently or experiencing the same thing?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

It usually happens when the downloaded amount of apps reaches its limit. Attend the online seminar again for the new link.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> It usually happens when the downloaded amount of apps reaches its limit. Attend the online seminar again for the new link.


I've been driving Flex since it started but just moved to DC and I saw a number of drivers with the app on their iPhones. I don't need to go to a seminar when I know how to do the job...the link that customer service sent out isn't working...I need a valid link not training.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> I've been driving Flex since it started but just moved to DC and I saw a number of drivers with the app on their iPhones. I don't need to go to a seminar when I know how to do the job...the link that customer service sent out isn't working...I need a valid link not training.


Don't be a dick. That is how you get the link to the app.


----------

